# Heat Cord Help



## ViperReptiles (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, I've recently built a snake rack. I've routed a channel for the heat cord to sit in and I was wondering what you would recommend to use to hold the cord in place? Thanks!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 2, 2016)

Aluminium tape.


----------



## briansworms (Feb 2, 2016)

I use ceramic tiles over the cord to hold heat then my woodie tubs on top. Under the cord I have insulation foil.


----------



## Burgo89 (Feb 2, 2016)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Aluminium tape.



+1


----------

